# Passionate Bluewater and Offshore Fisherman looking for People to Fish With



## Fins_and_feathers (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi,

My name is Braden and I got into offshore fishing 4 years ago, and fell in love. I'm looking find some people here that have a boat and need an extra crew member for tuna, overnight rig trips, bluewater trolling etc, out of Galveston / Surfside, Matagorda, or POC.

I've been out to the rigs 7 times, 4 overnight, out of Louisiana and Florida (plus 5-6 other bottom fishing trips) with both private charters and friends, but definitely prefer fishing with friends and getting to do more of the work myself. The fishing is great over there but it's hard to make the long drive so often and we have a great fishery in our backyard; just am looking to make more connections with offshore anglers here in Texas.

I have broad and moderate experience with most types of Gulf Coast / Alaskan Offshore fishing including, chunking, trolling, live baiting, jigging, topwater, daytime swordfishing, bottom fishing, deep dropping w/ electric reels, salmon / halibut, catching bait, and am a eager and quick learner for other tactics not mentioned.

I'm willing and happy to pitch in as much as possible by helping rig bait, keeping the deck clean, staying up all night to watch the boat / fish, bait hooks, gaff fish, clean the boat and clean fish after, and pitch in for fuel.

Please let me know if you ever have an opening on the weekends or maybe a Friday. Also willing to work out a trade / trip swap for duck, crane, or inshore fishing around Matagorda. The best way to get a hold of me is [email protected].

Thank you for your consideration & tight lines.


----------



## Bobosito (Apr 30, 2019)

What's is your port?


----------



## Fins_and_feathers (Apr 20, 2020)

I live in Houston, but have a house in Matagorda, so anywhere from Galveston through Port O' Connor really.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

If you can be free Tuesday/Wednesday, we're making a run to Auger for Tuna ~36 hr trip out of Sabine Pass. Give me a call.


----------



## Fins_and_feathers (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for thinking of me. I wouldn't have been able to make it bc of work and just saw this, but feel free to reach out in the future if you're looking for more crew.


----------

